

Charlie Sheen quotes to make you a better entrepreneur - jasonlbaptiste
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/42086/winning-6-charliesheen-quotes-to-make-you-a-better-entrepreneur.aspx

======
webwright
<http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/04/opinion/04holmes.html>

Charlie Sheen is clearly an egomaniac and a nut. He's pled guilty to
assaulting women on lots of occasions. He's got a recurring drug problem...
Worst of all, he's totally unrepentant.

I'm bummed that he's even MENTIONED on Hacker News.

~~~
karanbhangui
I never judge the source of good advice.

